# Travel Advertising > Shopping >  blog commenting site

## tranzysmitha

hello please share with me  blog commenting sites in on line shopping ?

----------


## ankita1234

There should be any blog commenting site for online shoping .

----------


## sankalppatil732

topblogs.addyourblog.com, 
blogged.com/,
alltop.com/
freewebs.com/ 
these are some blog commenting sites

----------


## pukaka

It is wonderful to be here with everyone, I have a lot of knowledge from what you share, to say thank you, the information and knowledge here helps me a lot shell shockers

----------

